# Samson Supplies Review:



## CthulhuAttack (Oct 5, 2018)

I just joined the boards here and wanted to give a little back initially by submitting a review for the supplier I've been using for almost 10 years now since Firefly went out of business and gave me a referral - to Samson Supplies.  Their prices are a little premium, but you get what you pay for.  Packages arrive withing a week domestic shipping, merchandise is always excellent, and on the rare occasion you encounter an issue (maybe 3-4 times in 10 years for me), their customer service exceeds any retail store I've dealt with.  They have earned my business as a customer for life, and I highly recommend them to anyone searching for a new supplier.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 5, 2018)

go away shill...


----------



## Elivo (Oct 5, 2018)

Nice first post.....now just do what rob said and all will be good.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 5, 2018)

Thought their luggage was a bit overpriced but it’s nice you can get replacement pieces in case you lose one from a set.

Why do people always get you luggage for a weeding? Do they really think you’ve never been on a vacation before or is it a silent warning that your family size is about to quadruple....

I also wonder why they picked that name? What does Sampson have to do with luggage? Did they change it to sampsonite to make it sound more indestructible? Oh and drop the P because who really likes them anyway?

Anyone know where my ADHD meds went?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 5, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Thought their luggage was a bit overpriced but it’s nice you can get replacement pieces in case you lose one from a set.
> 
> Why do people always get you luggage for a weeding? Do they really think you’ve never been on a vacation before or is it a silent warning that your family size is about to quadruple....
> 
> ...



Been selling em to college kids


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 5, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Thought their luggage was a bit overpriced but it’s nice you can get replacement pieces in case you lose one from a set.
> 
> Why do people always get you luggage for a weeding? Do they really think you’ve never been on a vacation before or is it a silent warning that your family size is about to quadruple....
> 
> ...



Only difference is the actual samsonite luggage is pretty damn good


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 5, 2018)

Why order online when you can go into staples and try it before you buy it


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 5, 2018)

"Maybe her name is on the briefcase"

"Samsonite!  I was way off"....


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 5, 2018)

IOUs.. 300 thou.. might wanna hold on to that one


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 5, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> IOUs.. 300 thou.. might wanna hold on to that one



Those are as good as cash sir.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2018)

samson gets me lifted!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2018)

CthulhuAttack said:


> I just joined the boards here and wanted to give a little back initially by submitting a review for the supplier I've been using for almost 10 years now since Firefly went out of business and gave me a referral - to Samson Supplies.  Their prices are a little premium, but you get what you pay for.  Packages arrive withing a week domestic shipping, merchandise is always excellent, and on the rare occasion you encounter an issue (maybe 3-4 times in 10 years for me), their customer service exceeds any retail store I've dealt with.  They have earned my business as a customer for life, and I highly recommend them to anyone searching for a new supplier.


Your review would have more of a positive response if anyone knew or gave a fuk who u are LOL


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 5, 2018)

There can only be one true Dark Lord Cthulhu


----------



## LittleManSyndrome (Oct 5, 2018)

This section of the forum is pretty much useless because of posts similar to the OP post.


----------



## LittleManSyndrome (Oct 5, 2018)

Just noticed i have an avatar now.. jacked squirrel is hilarious.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 5, 2018)

I got one too. It's fitting for the title and it's my alma mater but I never understood why they chose that genetic lump of sludge as a mascot.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 5, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I got one too. It's fitting for the title and it's my alma mater but I never understood why they chose that genetic lump of sludge as a mascot.



I lived in Warner Robins for 6 years....loved GA


----------



## LittleManSyndrome (Oct 5, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> I lived in Warner Robins for 6 years....loved GA


I know its inappropriate, but i got a real thing for you...pm me some pics.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Oct 5, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Thought their luggage was a bit overpriced but it’s nice you can get replacement pieces in case you lose one from a set.
> 
> Why do people always get you luggage for a weeding? Do they really think you’ve never been on a vacation before or is it a silent warning that your family size is about to quadruple....
> 
> ...



Just when I think you couldnt possibly be any dumber you go and do something like this...and totally redeem yourself!


----------



## Viduus (Oct 5, 2018)

LittleManSyndrome said:


> I know its inappropriate, but i got a real thing for you...pm me some pics.



Tell me I’m reading this wrong?


----------



## LittleManSyndrome (Oct 5, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Tell me I’m reading this wrong?


It is what it is......just had to put it out there.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 5, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Tell me I’m reading this wrong?



I think he meant to quote me. 

Ill go shave my ass and strike some poses.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 5, 2018)

LittleManSyndrome said:


> It is what it is......just had to put it out there.



fail
10charz


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for the avi Jenn!

in case you were wondering. It's still hot as phuck here with no end in sight.


----------



## LittleManSyndrome (Oct 5, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I think he meant to quote me.
> 
> Ill go shave my ass and strike some poses.


Well, atleast someone may be DTF.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 5, 2018)

LittleManSyndrome said:


> I know its inappropriate, but i got a real thing for you...pm me some pics.






LittleManSyndrome said:


> It is what it is......just had to put it out there.



Well.................Thank you as I will take that as a compliment...but I've been on this board for a long ass time and don't take it personal anymore...I'm just a calm....chilling.....badass....female.....we have great threads with plenty of chicks to view....enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleManSyndrome (Oct 5, 2018)

Cool, it was a complement, even if it was pervy....it seems like anyone whose a member here can take alittle abuse..

Somethings going on with me lately... its a solid mix of horny and no shame...


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 5, 2018)

LittleManSyndrome said:


> Well, atleast someone may be DTF.



but doubt it....lol ...keep trying


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 5, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Thanks for the avi Jenn!
> 
> in case you were wondering. It's still hot as phuck here with no end in sight.



We left when I was 14 I think...played awesome softball and it was just a beautiful place to live....


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 5, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> We left when I was 14 I think...played awesome softball and it was just a beautiful place to live....



You would never recognize it these days. Crazy growth. 

I like it out west now but got a good business going here and deep roots. Gonna stick it out a while.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 5, 2018)

LittleManSyndrome said:


> Cool, it was a complement, even if it was pervy....it seems like anyone whose a member here can take alittle abuse..
> 
> Somethings going on with me lately... its a solid mix of horny and no shame...



It's normal if you're gearing....if not therapy might be needed...I'm not a pussy female so yea...I can take a little..but respect comes first or.....not a good thing!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 5, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> You would never recognize it these days. Crazy growth.
> 
> I like it out west now but got a good business going here and deep roots. Gonna stick it out a while.



Yea, I believe it and my dad loved it as it was the longest place he was stationed...so he's been there a few times over the last few years and told me the same!

I bet I could live there as an adult but majorly attached where I've been the last 30 years...lol


----------



## LittleManSyndrome (Oct 5, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> but doubt it....lol ...keep trying


What i do with other boys is noneya...lol

As far as gear, im not...it might just be a new GF after 10 years.... she starting to limit sex... but ive been pretty unreasonably demanding.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 5, 2018)

LittleManSyndrome said:


> What i do with other boys is noneya...lol
> 
> As far as gear, im not...it might just be a new GF after 10 years.... she starting to limit sex... but ive been pretty unreasonably demanding.



well....switch her up...or suck it up!


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 5, 2018)

I always feel like if I was single I could get all the hot chicks at the gym. I bet Id just jerk off even more though.....


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 5, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I always feel like if I was single I could get all the hot chicks at the gym. I bet Id just jerk off even more though.....



hahahahaha....well....I don't know about all the females that use gear (but I'm sure all or plenty) but we go through the same sexual extreme that most guys do!!!! I couldn't count how many times I took care of myself!


----------



## LittleManSyndrome (Oct 5, 2018)

I just stopped jerking of 10 times a day.. when i do i find myself thinking about my chick which is weird. Havent watched porn in months....you get that fresh pussy on you and its like all the girls in a 20 mile radius can sense it..
Most of the girls at the gym i "suspect" are "dancers"... im still on the fence which are better hookers or "free" strange.. but nothi is free... other than hookers im not into mutiple partners.. just too much drama.

My chick seems to be against gear but since she a life long athlete.. im not sure if its past domestic violence or concern that id want more sex.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 5, 2018)

I think he went away after his first post


----------



## LittleManSyndrome (Oct 5, 2018)

Well he is right, i just ordered some "sampson", it already arrived... i already dont even have a neck.im just all chin now


----------



## blaster (Oct 18, 2018)

Samson Supplies has been around as long as me which is Pre ORD(operation raw deal).   We ARE the longest operating domestic sources and we are the longest for a reason.  Although Samson is my competition, you will not find a more honest source with quality products.  If you are a veteran, you know who I am.  And yes....this is my 3rd post in 5 years.


----------



## blaster (Oct 18, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> I think he went away after his first post



Unfortunate. He has been run off of a great board.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 18, 2018)

blaster said:


> Unfortunate. He has been run off of a great board.



20 more to go


----------



## CthulhuAttack (May 23, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Your review would have more of a positive response if anyone knew or gave a fuk who u are LOL



Well gee, you're all so welcoming who wouldn't want to hang around here?

I don't really care what you think.  I was leaving a review to reward great service.  Believe me or not, whatever.  I've been around since the days of IP and Firefly/Asiagear.  If you've lost your source or are looking for a new domestic, Samson is awesome.  If not, resume talking your shit.  Cheers.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 23, 2019)

we get a lot of BS in this section.  Some asking questions about sources that disappeared 7 yrs ago or ripped 20 ppl off and are hiding 

if this was your place, what would you say when someone asks about naps gear...???


----------



## Jin&Juice (May 25, 2019)

I would say forget sampson...call Mr. Nice guy... Just out of curiosity, in all seriousness, why would you join a board and "reward a source" with a great post about his service within your first couple posts? To a board who doesn't know you or sampson? Are you just going board to board "rewarding good service" by repping a guy when you have no rep yourself? WTF do you expect Sampson? Your shit's weak.

love,

JJ


----------



## gunslinger357 (Aug 24, 2019)

I ordered winny and proviron from Samson years ago, I wasn't impressed with either one.  I heard Samson and IP were the same source, idk if that's true or not.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 24, 2019)

gunslinger357 said:


> I ordered winny and proviron from Samson years ago, I wasn't impressed with either one.  I heard Samson and IP were the same source, idk if that's true or not.



Post an intro?


----------

